# GTA Vizsla walk- Tomorrow ? Sunday March 11th



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

would anyone be up for a forest run tomorrow morning? Say 10am? My husband wants to get a group together- our V has cabin fever, does yours? lol

respond here- and shoot me an email. [email protected]


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

It's going to be so nice out tomorrow, and we have many things planned. 
10 am is too late for us. 

Mischa will be out burning up the trails at dawn tomorrow...


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We're headed to Caledon with a group of non v's, otherwise we would have been up for it for sure! Have fun


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

Not a one?  I did mean to plan this sooner...hubby has been bugging me since Monday, but I kept forgetting!


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

come on down from toronto and visit the falls sometime i would love to meet you up there with my boys


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

OOPS missed this one. Daylight saving time and all that forest walking. 67.4 Km off leash in forests last week. I love my dog.


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

Wished I'd taken you up on this instead of heading to Belfountain. It was an icy mess, and I took 5 tumbles. Odin of course, fared much better. Where did you end up going?


----------



## Moose (Oct 2, 2010)

awe too bad! we ended up staying home, but being outside all day, and took Moose on a few treks around the neighbourhood instead of the woods. much drier that way! 

beauty day though- the woodswould have been nice! if it's warm like this next weekend,maybe Sunday we could try again?


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

We'd be up for it if the weather's good. Think I'll have the in-laws over this weekend, but they are always up for a hike.

Here's a pic from Belfountain yesterday. Looks lovely, but that white stuff isn't snow, its solid ice!


----------

